# Klonopin/Ativan



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

About what does of ativan would equal 1 mg of klonopin, and is it ok to switch right from one to the other if i've only been takin klonopin for about a month, cuz klonopin really works for me, but i can't drink on that and its tough cuz i go to the no. 7 party school in the country haha, i no i can drink on ativan but do any of you know what dose of ativan would equal 1 mg of klonopin, if so let me know! thanks!


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

2mg's of ativan is equivalent to 1mg of klonopin. Ativan is half as strong mg for mg as klonopin.

But this does not hold true for everyone this is just from the benzo equivalency chart. It's a rough guide because everyone is individual. Here's a linky http://www.benzo.org.uk/manual/bzcha01.htm#24

You can switch from to klonopin to ativan just about all benzos are interchangable. You just have to take the equivalent dose of the benzo you were on. Ativan is also much shorter acting then klonopin so you will have to take it more often.

It's not really safe to drink on any benzodiazepine including ativan because it can cause all kinds of bad judgement, complete memory loss and if your really unlucky death.

1 or 2 beers with a ativan wont hurt you but the first effect of this combo is to stop you from being careful. You get a few drinks in you and you say what the hell a few more beers and some more ativan wont hurt. The next thing you know you wake up on the floor the next day covered in vomit. Trust me ive been there lol.

If your going to drink on ativan be very careful and just stick to beer or wine. Drink your drinks slow and dont get hammered.

If i was you id just forget the booze altogether it will only make your dp/dr worse. Also since klonopin is working for you why would you go off it just so you can get drunk.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

That is very true, its just hard since everyone around me is partying, but i would rather feel normal again then get drunk, plus, i've lost so much weight since i stopped drinking haha, i just started buspar a few days ago, so i'm waiting for that to kick in, hopefully once it does i wont have to be on the klonopin, about how long do you have to be on the klonopin to hav withdrawrel symptoms, i've only been taking it steadily for about a month, i heard it can take years of being on it for it to really get in your system and hav withdrawrel symptoms, but your deff right about the drinking, 1 or 2 beers is prob best, plus that way i can make fun of the idiots passed out lol


----------

